# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #6 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Racers from across Florida made the trip to *Bill Pinch's The Raceway.biz* on Saturday, August 9th for race number six in *My Series.* Lots of close racing in every class and a total of *64* entries.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice / Amateur Division*
1. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 194
2. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 187
3. Marty Stanley - TRB - 183
4. Jeff Gross - TRB - 182
5. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 177
6. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 176
7. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 174
8. Count Gibson - TRB - 170

_*It took 169 laps to make the Main*_
9. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 168
10. Justin Branton - MMR - 167
11. Koby Miller - TRB - 160
12. Michael Wilson - JSG - 159
13. Shawn Wilson - JSG - 158
14. Cooper Knoll - MMR - 157
15. Jade Miller - TRB - 156
16. Skip Armitage - MMR - 147


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 202
2. Buddy Houser - SCS - 197
3. Pete Crawley - None - 195
4. Steve Bowman - TRB - 188
5. Greg Walker - TRP - 185
6. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 177
7. John Gross - TRB - 177
8. Scott Knoll - MMR - 162


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 227
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 225
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 205
4. Marty Stanley - TRB - 198
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 190


*GTP*
1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 243
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 242
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 241
4. Craig Reynolds - TRB - 228
5. Jeff Cox - TRB - 221
6. Buddy Houser - SCS - 221
7. Mike Bresett - TRP - 216
8. Matt Boman - TRB - 49

*It took 218 laps to make the Main*
9. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 216.16
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 216.10
11. Craig Brubaker - TRB - 214
12. Greg Walker - TRP - 212
13. Marty Stanley - TRB - 211
14. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 208.7
15. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 208.5
16. Jeff Gross - TRB - 205
17. Count Gibson - TRB - 198
18. John Gross - TRB - 197
19. Steve Bowman - TRB - 185
20. Deena Brubaker - TRB - 177
21. Jade Miller - TRB - 175
22. Nicholas Cox - TRB - 167
23. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 160
24. Jimmie Parris - TRB - 159
25. Koby Miller - TRB - 149


*Box 12/15*
1. Juan Dagma - TRB - 295
2. Jeff Cox - TRB - 282
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 277
4. Pete Crawley - None - 270
5. Rachel Crawley - MMR - 249
6. Count Gibson - TRB - 246
7. Lloyd Miller - TRB - 227
8. Adam Crawley - MMR - 172
9. Matt Boman - TRB - 159
10. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 2


The next *My Series* race is *Saturday, September 13th* at *Mike Haire's Miracle Mile Raceways* in *Leesburg, Florida.*


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Mike, and Stuart for their one,two finish in Novice NASCAR!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Congratulations to Buddy for his second place in Expert NASCAR!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

CHEERS!
Tom


----------

